# Humane way to kill a spider?



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I rarely visit this section, so Hi
Sadly, I don't own any spiders, but my mum was watching paasport control (or a similar programme) on about Australian borders. She said that someone on there had brought in a tarantula and for some reason customs has the spider pts. She mentioned that they put him in the freezer, I know this is a big No with reptiles. But I was curious if it was acceptable with spiders?

Would just like people's opinions on this matter, hoping it won't turn into arguements 

Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmmmm....tough one. But i would lean towards it being ok for spiders/bugs. Aside from freezing i cant think of any other way that is more humane.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Freezer, brick, etc.

Humane usually doesn't come into it sadly, although freezing is generally an OK method. Some crush using a heavy object. The important thing is basically to do it quickly, and ensure complete destruction of ganglia. 

With smaller spiders (<2mm) it;s quite quick to simply drop them into 100% et.OH. Kills them in a matter of seconds. 

The most humane way I have seen is to drop them into liquid nitrogen, but of course that is beyond most people's ability to source


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

The heavy object way is without doubt the quickest if its done correctly. Instantaneous death. But its kinda disrespectful to bash your pets head in and splatter its contents all over the floor? Dont think i could do that


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

Take a brick, aim, slam really hard. Job done


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Freezer, then set it in resin vola nice paper weight.:gasp:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Freezer, then set it in resin vola nice paper weight.:gasp:



Yeah i really like the acrylic idea. Might do that once my MM Balfouri passes away


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Explosives! :gasp:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I would think that freezing would be sufficient. And cheaper.

Although, another alternative not mentioned would be carbon dioxide or some gas other than oxygen. This can be costly, but it would probably be classed as more humane as this method is for the slaughter of chicks of the wrong sex in a chicken farm.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

empirecook said:


> I would think that freezing would be sufficient. And cheaper.
> 
> Although, another alternative not mentioned would be carbon dioxide or some gas other than oxygen. This can be costly, but it would probably be classed as more humane as this method is for the slaughter of chicks of the wrong sex in a chicken farm.


Most invertebrates will close down their spiracles when in such a situation, it can take quite a while to kill using gases / asphixiation. 

The typical entomology route to euthanise insects for pinning usings nail varnish remover, but it can take up to half an hour for arthropods to die in such containers, more in the case of arachnids which have low respiratory requirements anyway. Not my favoured method it has to be said, for any arthropod.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

GRB said:


> Most invertebrates will close down their spiracles when in such a situation, it can take quite a while to kill using gases / asphixiation.
> 
> The typical entomology route to euthanise insects for pinning usings nail varnish remover, but it can take up to half an hour for arthropods to die in such containers, more in the case of arachnids which have low respiratory requirements anyway. Not my favoured method it has to be said, for any arthropod.



Absolutely not. Pretty cruel stuff


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just drop a slab on it from a good height... you'll find it's cheap and effective... beats messing around with freezing it or using chemicals.
-P


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

chloroform would be quick and painless


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Firing squad


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

peet said:


> chloroform would be quick and painless


Is that the thing thats worked best on your victims, mate? :2thumb:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Is that the thing thats worked best on your victims, mate? :2thumb:


lmfaoooo too much


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Is that the thing thats worked best on your victims, mate? :2thumb:


it stops them screaming quicker


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

norfendz said:


> lmfaoooo too much



Hahahahaha


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

australia have strict rules about animal importation after the cane toad thing


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for your replys. 

Yes, after watching many Austrailian border programmes I can see that. But to be honest you can't blame them. Its a good system. 

Thanks =)


----------

